# Motor Trend Classic Reviews the Legendary Ur Quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

MT Classic's Matt Stone recently reviewed the Ur Quattro. For Audi loyalists, that car is the family jewels, so we're curious to see what someone who doesn't look at the world through four-ringed glasses has to say. Also, they peppered it with great photography.

_Quote »_If you lust for a Subaru WRX STi or hug your Mitsubishi Evo every night before bedtime, you have the Audi Ur (for original) quattro to thank. Not quattro, as in the all-wheel-drive option on your A4; but the quattro, the standalone model introduced 25 years ago--although AWD is a common factor between them. Had it not been for this innovative, square-shouldered coupe, the automotive performance landscape--not to mention international rallying and many of the cars in today's popular video games--would be altogether different.

With an intro like that, how can you not click here...
http://www.motortrend.com/clas...attro/


----------

